# [gelöst]elogv findet summary.log nicht

## strangerthandreams

Hi Leute.

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner inkl. Gentoo eingerichtet und stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass ich elogv nicht richtig nutzen kann.

Es wird zwar eine summary angelegt und da steht auch was drin:

ls /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log

```

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log

```

cat /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log (gekürzt)

```

...

To operate properly this software needs the directory

/var/log/portage/elog created, belonging to group portage.

To start the software as a user, add yourself to the portage

group.

>>> Messages generated by process 29850 on 2012-09-22 12:52:40 CEST for package sys-devel/gdb-7.3.1:

INFO: setup

Package:    sys-devel/gdb-7.3.1

Repository: gentoo

Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

USE:        amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib nls policykit python userland_GNU

FEATURES:   ccache sandbox userpriv usersandbox

Package:    sys-devel/gdb-7.3.1

Repository: gentoo

Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

USE:        amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib nls policykit python userland_GNU

FEATURES:   ccache sandbox userpriv usersandbox

INFO: prepare

Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

  05_all_readline-headers.patch ...

  40_all_x32.patch ...

Done with patching

...

```

aber wenn ich dann die Meldungen ordentlich lesen will mit elogv, dann bekomme ich die Meldung:

elogv

```
Keine elog-Dateien gefunden /var/log/portage/elog

```

Meine Einträge in der make.conf sehen so aus:

cat /etc/make.conf

```

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

POTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log, info, warn, error save:warn,info,error"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage/"

```

Fehlt mir irgendwas?

----------

## lituxer

Einfach mal ins blaue geraten. 

Kann es sein, das der Pfad Deiner make.conf falsch ist? Das ganze ist ja jetzt nach /etc/portage/ gewandert.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Die make.conf liegt noch in /etc, da ja laut 

eselect news read 6

```

Starting next week, new stages will have make.conf and make.profile

moved from /etc to /etc/portage. This is a change in the installation

defaults, that will only affect new installs so it doesn't affect

current systems.

Current users don't need to do anything. But if you want to follow the

preferred location, you may want to take the chance to move the files

in your system(s) to the new location.

```

ganz eindeutig steht, dass man am bestehenden System nichts zu unternehmen braucht.

Ich kann aber gern mal die Dateien verschieben, wenn es dabei keine Wechselwirkungen gibt.

----------

## bell

Nimm mal die PORT_LOGDIR Zeile aus der make.conf raus. Bleibe beim Standard. Eventuell bring diese Einstellung was durcheinander.

----------

## lituxer

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

POTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log, info, warn, error save:warn,info,error"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage/" 
```

Kann es sein, das ein Schreibfehler vorliegt. 

In der 3 Zeile wird POTAGE statt PORTAGE geschrieben.

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *Quote:*   

> Kann es sein, das ein Schreibfehler vorliegt. 
> 
> In der 3 Zeile wird POTAGE statt PORTAGE geschrieben.

 

Oh man dankeschön. Da brech ich mir hier einen ab und habs nicht gesehen. Läuft endlich.   :Cool: 

Ich habe das PORT_LOGDIR wieder entfernt, was ich aus lauter Verzweiflung reinnahm. Und PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM läuft jetzt auch wieder - wie ursprünglich - mit "save_summary" und gut ist.

----------

